# Challenge: arrange RANDOM pieces to ORIGINAL ORDER



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

This will kill you if you don't kill it...

You are either a "knowledgeable" dude, or a "loser" dude, or a "lucky" dude... 

The following are links to three excerpts from one single and continuous piece of music. 
The challenge is to arrange them into their original playing order in that music.

Here they come,

A.
http://music.sharemusic.com/_Amp3/audio/510742/1713.html

B.
http://music.sharemusic.com/_Bmp3/audio/510746/1713.html

C.
http://music.sharemusic.com/_Cmp3/audio/510744/1713.html

Play first: x?
Play second: x?
Play third: x?

Even if you don't know, just take a good guess and write something here, OK?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Do you ever actually talk about classical music?


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Listening is the "charm", the "material", and the foundation...
Listen, then talk... 

Right? Dude?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

UniverseInfinite said:


> Listening is the "charm", the "material", and the foundation...
> Listen, then talk...
> 
> Right? Dude?


Don't call me dude. We're not in high school.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd say it's BAC, Universe. And MirrorImage, are you serious?


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I'd say it's BAC, Universe. And MirrorImage, are you serious?


I'm thinking the same, 'A' has to be the middle - I think..


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

It's Bocherini. My vote is B-A-C


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Still waiting for the right person...

Anyone...right person?


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird (Jan 25, 2009)

dude wheres my car


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

look, in your ...'s garage...
maybe good sound stereo there...


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Welll since it's not BAC is it CAB? Im pretty sure A is the middle section.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Joe, which one of the excerpts do you like the most?

UI should say, "which one of the excerpts sounds the most melodious to your ears and mind?"


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

UniverseInfinite said:


> Joe, which one of the excerpts do you like the most?
> 
> UI should say, "which one of the excerpts sounds the most melodious to your ears and mind?"


The Middle section. It's possibly the pizzicato that does it.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

OK, it is:
Boccherini: String Quintet Op. 30 No.6 in C major, G 324, ("La musica notturna delle strade di Madrid " - "Night Music from the Streets of Madrid")

A wonderful and colorful classical music!

Own it...absolutely valuable!


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've said it is Boccherini. I've the piece, and many other chamber works. I love that man!


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Bocch. has a melodious soul... !


----------

